# Who is Orry von Haus Antverpa?



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

So who is this dog, Orry von Haus Antverpa? Who is his son, Magbert vom Blitzen Stein? Can anyone tell me about these dogs? There seems to be a little hype about them here in Australia.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Orry won the WUSV two times. The first time as a member of the Belgian team, the second time for Japan.

Magbert is an Orry son. He was also sold to Japan. Then to the US. He is regarded as being a weak hip producer. His full sibling Reif Blitzen Stein was a better producer, but not used extensively (I suspect because of Magberts record)....Magbert sired a good competition dog, Zidane Haus Sevens, who was also iffy as a hip producer and then sold to the US. 

Orry is the grandfather of Tom Leefdalhoff....Tom sired Eros (2x WUSV winner and sire of a WUSV winner) and Ellute Mohnweise (also a very well known sire), and many many other good competition dogs. 

Lee


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Sent PM, Cliff. 



wolfstraum said:


> Orry won the WUSV two times. The first time as a member of the Belgian team, the second time for Japan.
> 
> Magbert is an Orry son. He was also sold to Japan. Then to the US. He is regarded as being a weak hip producer. His full sibling Reif Blitzen Stein was a better producer, but not used extensively (I suspect because of Magberts record)....Magbert sired a good competition dog, Zidane Haus Sevens, who was also iffy as a hip producer and then sold to the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation Wolfstraum. When you say weak hips do you mean that he produced dogs with HD or just dogs with high/bad hip scores?


----------



## coachcj (Jul 22, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Orry won the WUSV two times. The first time as a member of the Belgian team, the second time for Japan.
> 
> Magbert is an Orry son. He was also sold to Japan. Then to the US. He is regarded as being a weak hip producer. His full sibling Reif Blitzen Stein was a better producer, but not used extensively (I suspect because of Magberts record)....Magbert sired a good competition dog, Zidane Haus Sevens, who was also iffy as a hip producer and then sold to the US.
> 
> ...


 Never knew Magbert was sold in Japan first. I'm always learning


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"weak" ~ higher numbers of poor ratings, and HD.....and coming down another generation via Zidane doing the same ... just higher risk than alot of other sires

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Lee,
Interesting info on Magbert/Zidane. Do you know of any other issues coming down from this line? Any known nerve, temperament or neurological issues?


----------

